# A New Life (Starting)



## JamesOtters (Sep 5, 2017)

I know this is kind of weird, but ask yourself this question:
*"What if you suddenly woke up in a forest, as your fursona's animal (Or any random animal, if you feel like it.)"
*
I want to make an RP *based off that question. *I want this to be semi realistic, so at least do a bit of research. It'll come in handy sooner or later, in this RP or not.

If you want to join, please message me. The real role-play will be started here, once I get someone to RP with.

Rules:

Hybrids are okay, but be realistic as if that was an animal.
You can make up a personality, or just plop yourself in, but you don't have to give any IRL info.
No NSFW or Fetish-Related topics. Please.
Setting:

Essentially just a forest, with a wide-open plot of land and a forest
And that's about it. Once again, I'll post here, once someone joins. Oh, and I'll answer any questions for you, just send 'em my way. Sorry if this is weird, you don't have to join! Have fun !


Edit: We are about ready to start. Just to clear things up, James, my character, is a side character to put _*you *_ in the spotlight. Also, since I don't know how to start, just write something down. Thank you!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 6, 2017)

JamesOtters said:


> Hybrids are okay, but be realistic as if that was an animal


I'm just a big and clumsy bull with snake fangs and a kangaroo pouch, but I don't hiss or hop ! Am I good ?


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 6, 2017)

I guess, just act realistic. Sorry I could not reply, because school gets in the way in a lot.


----------



## It'sBlitz (Sep 6, 2017)

Would it be feral or anthro?


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 7, 2017)

I guess feral, because it's more realistic.


----------



## fallout19980 (Sep 7, 2017)

RP. I can give it a shot


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 7, 2017)

Hooray!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Sep 7, 2017)

I wanna join, just, I'm not that active... aw heck why not? OwO I'm just gonna be a fennec, as usual. >w<


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 7, 2017)

Cool!


----------



## Madoneverything (Sep 14, 2017)

Can I play a cute fox?


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 14, 2017)

Sure, we'll start soon, probably.


----------



## JesterKatz (Sep 14, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I'm just a big and clumsy bull with snake fangs and a kangaroo pouch, but I don't hiss or hop ! Am I good ?



Not to get off track, but me thinks someone's been playing Spore. =3


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 14, 2017)

Yes, indeed.


----------



## Steelite (Sep 15, 2017)

JesterKatz said:


> Not to get off track, but me thinks someone's been playing Spore. =3





JamesOtters said:


> Yes, indeed.


Nope, I've never played it before ; the design just naturally came to mind like it's a normal sunday evening to me 
Would you believe me if I tell you that I also got a minotaur with avian wings and talons, and a long kangaroo-like tail ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 15, 2017)

If any of my characters (well, just their species in general, not necessarily the characters) were to be feral, then things would get pretty... um, dangerous to say the least


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 15, 2017)

Oh wow.
So, I think we're ready to start, I was thinking that my character James, wasn't turned into an animal, so there is someone who knows how to control himself...


----------



## Madoneverything (Sep 15, 2017)

JamesOtters said:


> If you want to join, please message me. The real role-play will be started here, once I get someone to RP with.



Based on that, how will the RP work?


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 15, 2017)

uhhhh... 
The role-play will be on this forum.


----------



## JesterKatz (Sep 15, 2017)

Steelite said:


> Nope, I've never played it before ; the design just naturally came to mind like it's a normal sunday evening to me
> Would you believe me if I tell you that I also got a minotaur with avian wings and talons, and a long kangaroo-like tail ?


I saw. Very intresting composition.


----------



## Steelite (Sep 15, 2017)

I'll just be a bull then, simple


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 15, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## Sarachaga (Sep 15, 2017)

Do you accept moths ? :^)


----------



## JesterKatz (Sep 15, 2017)

You know, I'll throw my hat into the ring and join this troupe!


----------



## Madoneverything (Sep 16, 2017)

JamesOtters said:


> uhhhh...
> The role-play will be on this forum.



But you make it sound like there'll be more than 2 people in the one RP.


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 16, 2017)

There will be.


----------



## JesterKatz (Sep 16, 2017)

So...what do?


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 16, 2017)

If we could figure out how to start, then we'll start. Feel free to start the RP, because James, my character, is probably more of a side character to allow others to be in the spotlight. So, go ahead...


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 16, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Do you accept moths ? :^)


Yes! Go ahead, get transformed into a moth if you want to.
(I mean, I'm not judging, but I think learning to fly would be hard.)


----------



## JamesOtters (Sep 16, 2017)

Ok, I'll just post the start now, feel free to 'Wake up' in the world, I guess.

_It was a nice, quiet morning in the forest. Dew drops on the leaves of trees, and in spider webs, and the crisp, cool air. James sat by the edge of the lake, he didn't really know what to do on a day with nothing to do. He just kind of sat there, eating small fishes he caught earlier, and water for something to happen._


----------



## JesterKatz (Sep 16, 2017)

_Jester stretched out on the tree brach, waking up for the morn. He looks down to see James waiting at the water's edge. _What a wierd ferret, _he thought to himself. He looks around the surroundings, surveying the scene._


----------

